# Table Saw



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was at my local HD and saw both the Rigid TS4100LS and the BT 21 portable saws. I am also looking at the Bosche 4100-09 saw. The rigids are over 100.00 cheaper than the Bosche so I am wondering if they are worth the money or I should go with the Bosche?? I have a small workshop about 1/3 of a 1 car garage so space is a problem.


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg I have not used either of these saws but I did see a show on the Bosch along with the mobile station that was created for it and thought it looked like a pretty fine set up. I have seen the saw (and all most bought it) at the local Lowes and appears that Bosch has made another fine tool for all od us to enjoy. I have several Bosch tools and have nothing but good things to say about them. The bosch router combo kit is next on the agenda.
Maybe some of the other guys will have some actual hands on experience that can help you.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have the Ridgid and love it. I have seen others claim that the Ridgid and Bosch are identical and possibly made at the same factory.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Ridgid table saw and can't say enough good things about it. I also have a Bosch 12" SCMS and absolutely love it! I'm sure either one would be a great choice.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can get the Ridgid R4511 for $299 tomorrow at most all Home Depots


----------



## JDmcgrainy (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got a rigid as a gift and absolutely love it. It does everything I need. I am also in the process of making it a dual purpose table. With the opening that is at the right side I am going to drop in an accessory router table for my new router. You'll get your money out of this saw in no time.


----------

